# Can't get my Bermuda to get dark green



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

Any ideas would help and be appreciated.

I started the year with a soil test that showed my yard was deficient in many area, Low N, P and K.

i have done 2 applications of a 18-24-6 fertilizer to try to address the phosphorus. I just put done carbon x at 3lb /1000, last week.

I have also done a good application of Simple Lawn Solutions Lawn Booster about 1 month ago.

I just cant get the grass to the deep green color. I am cutting with a rotary mower at approx. 2 in HOC, If I go lower I tend to have trouble with scalping.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Try adding some iron. Liquid Iron, milorganite, ironite, etc.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

How are you addressing your K issue? Get some iron down, I use main event and i'm happy with the results.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

You've haven't addressed K really at all. 18-24-6, 24-0-4 (Carbon X), and either Lawn Booster (0 K) isn't enough depending how low you are.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I may be wrong here but looks like you need to scalp your lawn a little shorter if you are going to maintain the HoC in your picture. It looks like you are cutting off the green when you mow. This won't really help with the dark green but it will help give a more uniform look.


----------



## Ktungsten (Aug 27, 2019)

How low was your K in the soil test? I've had the same issues even with sufficient K per my test results and applying 15-15-15, then a couple liquid iron apps. Finally got a response after watering a lot more than I was doing. The heat down here in central/south Texas with the lack of rain really does a number on the grass. You could Try applying a higher dose of liquid iron and water in really good after the leaves have absorbed it. After the rain we had last night hopefully you see a difference.


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

+1 for the 15-15-15 followed up with an iron application.

You can probably find the spray Ironite at your local Ace if you wanted to get it quick. Otherwise, you can order Chelated Iron on Amazon or DoMyOwn and dilute/spray.

Curious, what's your hight of cut?


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Soil Test?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I put some kelp on my lawn last week (when it was drought stressed, before we got a nice rain) and it was noticeably greener a couple of days later....


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

cepjr said:


> Any ideas would help and be appreciated.
> 
> I started the year with a soil test that showed my yard was deficient in many area, Low N, P and K.
> 
> ...


I'm having a similar problem on my new yard. The front is growing fine and dark green. The back doesn't grow as fast as the front. The color is coming through, but not as dark as the front. I did a soil test as well and I was lacking in N,P &K. I wonder if it would hurt to throw down a couple generic 10-10-10 applications on the yard. I recently applied the NEXT biostim pack and Carbon X about 2 weeks ago and was seeing good results from both.


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

My HOc is currently about 2.25 inches, my mower only has 1.75 and 1.25, to lower the HOC.

Would a midsummer scalp at the lowest setting hurt anything ? I know it make look rough for a while.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't think it would hurt anything to scalp it. As long as you have a way to water it sufficiently enough it should recover just fine.


----------



## Wretched (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh man, I was in the SAME position as you with your lawn on my front, side lawn.. Our yards were very similar. Finally decided to take some action... I also use a rotary mower. Don't be afraid to do some renovation right now... Your bermuda will recover. Here's what I just did -- First, I mowed with my rotary mower as low as it went, took off majority of the grass, some places bare dirt. Bag it. I ran my Sun Joe Dethatch machine, tore it up pretty good with two passes. I did some sand leveling, around a 1/2 yd. or so. Aerated by hand with a yard butler. My soil test was similar to yours very low NPK, recommendations was 14-14-14 @ 5lb/1k. So I got some all purpose from Lowes and spread it on the lawn @ that rate. I also put down some liquid compost with my sprayer. This all happened on July 17.

Day of operation July 17:


July 28:


I am continuing to mow this section with a manual reel mower at its lowest setting (lower than my rotary) and it's coming in much thicker, greener.

I'd say go for the scalp in the least. A dethatch (if you need it or not) and some aeration. Lay down the suggested amount of fert from your soil test. It'll turn out great for sure! Water, water water.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

How many days per week are you mowing.


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

Currently I am mowing 1-2 times per week, time permitting.

I am going to spray 0-0-2 Microgreen today. I don't think I can do a midsummer scalp right now, I would not be able to water it enough due to drought restrictions.

Before I spray, I am going to try to cut it at 1.75 and see how it looks.

How long do you think it will take to green back up ? When I go from 2.25 in to 1.75 in, i expect cutting most of the green color off.


----------



## Wax0589 (Jun 11, 2020)

How did the lower HOC setting work? Have you consider how much thatch you got? I would cut it at the lowest setting and dethatch. You still have plenty of season left for it to recover, however keep your expectations in check and start preparing for next year season. I did a scalp and an aggressive dethatching Sept last year and this year put all my effort in making my lawn healthier and thick. Now I'm concentrating in filling in the low spot around the yard. Be patient and plan ahead. Best.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

A lot of people that have posted soil test from the Austin area here have a 8.0 soil Ph. I bet San Antonio area is similar. Mine in DFW is 7.7 Grass can't uptake iron in our high Ph. Foliar apps of Feature at 2oz per K every two weeks has made huge difference for mine.


----------

